# Unstable Platform



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

When I use the UKM app for iPhone it shuts down if I try and create a thread or search. Also I can't view notifications.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Same here


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Toby1 said:


> Just download tapatalk. It's way more user friendly


That kept giving me errors too!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I just use safari, never had any problems...


----------

